# Stickshot - does it work for you?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

​
*What do you think about the stickshot design?*

I made one and it works well1519.48%I made one and the results are mixed1215.58%I made one and it sucks1012.99%I love the idea, would like to try it2735.06%Interesting, but I won't try it1114.29%Silly, won't consider it22.60%


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, several people have posted their stickshots by now. Time to ask the community what the general thought about it is like!

Thanks for participating.

Jörg


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I'd prefer to stay with the more traditional style of slingshots - anything that has a a gap between two forks.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

hmmmm is one better than two ...... or two better than one ...... hmmmm ......


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cyan john is selling them on ebay here it is not to sure about the price though it has five bids so seems popular. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CATAPULT-SLINGSHOT-STICK-SHOOTER-HUNTING-/230583465434?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item35afd875da I stand corrected the starting price was £4.99 so yes reasonable.


----------



## Sine mens rea (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't shot mine all that much, but for its purpose it is quite good. A highly portable slingshot with a built in magazine - you can't go wrong. Plus it has even faster band changes that a standard slingshot - exactly twice as fast for some strange reason.









As far as accuracy differences, I can't really say, as I am still an inexperienced shooter, but you don't have to compromise on power, which is what I really like about it. You can put on very strong bands. In fact, if I suspect that I will want to shoot multiple different sizes or types of ammo, all I need is a stickshot with a variety of bands in my pocket and I'm good to go.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I'v not tried one because i dont feel comfy with a hammer grip hold.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

You can make one with the thumb-index support style too!


----------



## jamoni (Jan 21, 2011)

Sine mens rea said:


> I haven't shot mine all that much, but for its purpose it is quite good. A highly portable slingshot with a built in magazine - you can't go wrong. Plus it has even faster band changes that a standard slingshot - exactly twice as fast for some strange reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, you could make one with one band set on one end, and a different strength bandset on the other. Add a little drawstring bag or just wrap the extra set around the handle when shooting the other one.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You know, you could make one with one band set on one end, and a different strength bandset on the other. Add a little drawstring bag or just wrap the extra set around the handle when shooting the other one.








[/quote]

It will be interesting to see what design concepts and styles that comment precipitates.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I made one some time ago, it's really not for me. Had a few wild shots and a hit before I got the flip down, but even after I had some control, I still much prefer a fork.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Greetings Harper,

You will do much better with the stick shooter if you avoid flipping due to having to maintain perfect timing to hit something. Try Holding the stick in position so as to point at the target and pull back on the pouch but with a twist hold the pouch so it is sideways and avoid flipping the stick and release straight on you may find this method a fail safe way to shoot and you wont hit your hand or the stick. But, on mine I do not have my flatbands side by side I have them on top of each other and it is looped right through the pouch and at the end of the pouch a rubber band is secured. But, the added section of the string makes it a bit safer to shoot till you get the technique down. Give it another try.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

i jus made one .... will try to shoot tomo .... :|

i think it will work, as long as the wrist flips forward upon release ....







not use to move my wrist upon release of ammo .....


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Joerg,i made one,shot fine.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

roadie said:


> i jus made one .... will try to shoot tomo .... :|
> 
> i think it will work, as long as the wrist flips forward upon release ....
> 
> ...



apparently, it didnt work for me









no idea if its me (the shooter), nor the design of the SS, nor bad luck ....

ironically, i use 16mm marble as ammo (luckily, not steel/lead ammo) ....

first shot ... "bang" !!!! hit my thumb and i have a blue black thumb now























Thus, the system might work for some, but it doesnt on me ...







..... (once bitten twice shy)


----------



## Sine mens rea (Feb 5, 2011)

dgui said:


> Try Holding the stick in position so as to point at the target and pull back on the pouch but with a twist hold the pouch so it is sideways and avoid flipping the stick and release straight on you may find this method a fail safe way to shoot


I'll give this a try, thanks!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I seen them a few years ago at a game fair, but they were on walking sticks, they were call poacher sticks, they had the tubess on, and the bloke was showing how to shoot them, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Made one, love it, I use a single band only, for practice and fun ...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Joerg and all,

I ocasioanly use the stick shot now, except that the frame is not realy a stick but an ergonomic carved frame.

However, in my case the stickshot - yes or no - is not the point. The point is that when I was a kid and used inner tyre rubbers I used no-frame (no fork and no stick) but I used my thumb as a stick, that is, shooting the rubber over my thumb.

Not any more, I am too slow now and the rubbers are too fast...

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Jorg, thanx for the post. My failed stickshot used a single tube OTT, pouch parallel to the ground as advised by Bill Hays and others, and it still had bad handslap. In comparison, yours uses a flatband instead of my tube and the flatband clearly returns UNDER the handle of your stickshot giving no handslap. I don't bend my wrist like you do either,. I keep it pretty straight after the shot. Clearly as you bend your wrist the bands miss your hand and miss it also on the backlash. Those two things I do different from yours is definitely the reason my stickshot handslapped me. Obviously yours is acting right, so I must try again. I can't get flatband material here, must import a roll of TBG someday.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Put one together last weekend and shoot it like my PFS. Works fine!


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I really want to try a stickshot, just need to put one together.


----------

